# Road accident involving horses in Harlow, Essex yesterday



## Jo C (29 October 2009)

I drove past this and it was announced on the radio yesterday but does anyone know if the horses are ok please?


----------



## TheresaW (29 October 2009)

My friend drove past last night and said the police were there with a police horsebox.  Not sure if that is good or bad news.  We live on the edge of Harlow and get the local newspapers.  Will keep my eyes open for news.


----------



## Jo C (29 October 2009)

Thanks TheresaW, I really hope they are ok.


----------



## TheresaW (29 October 2009)

Will let you know if find out.


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (29 October 2009)

The horses were police horses on duty. Not sure how the horses are doing think they were injuried. wishing a speedy recovery


----------



## Jo C (29 October 2009)

Oh no, I really hope they are ok, I didn't know they had police horses in Harlow. Thanks for letting me know.
Echo wishing for a speedy recovery for all.


----------



## TheresaW (29 October 2009)

Have found this story on line.

http://www.harlowherald.co.uk/content/hl...3A32%3A58%3A847


----------



## Jo C (29 October 2009)

How awful for all involved, wishing them all a fast recovery.


----------



## ladyt25 (29 October 2009)

An awful thing to happen but, being that it was police horses who were attacked maybe police will now realise how dangerous these sorts of incidents can be as it seems to be becoming more frequent.

Hope the horses have a speedy recovery and no lasting damage is done.


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (29 October 2009)

Thanks TheresaW,  Riders seem ok, havent had any other news of the horses


----------



## Rollin (29 October 2009)

I hope they will all recover - a terrifying incident.  I hope the pollce will take a stronger line when other horse riders suffer similar incidents.  Imagine if this had been a child.


----------



## Twiglet (29 October 2009)

The horses are being treated at the vets, one is apparently quite serious:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/essex/8332033.stm


----------



## Jambo (29 October 2009)

OMG, how terrifying. Just hope both horses pull through ok. Another case of irresponsible dog ownership.


----------



## prissypaws (29 October 2009)

Hi , 
Im one of the officers involved in the incident. Both horses are ok and are now recovering at the vets. Both of us were thrown from the horses but luckly escaped with bruises. Thank you to all the members of the public and emergency services that helped us it was really appreciated and thank you for all your support.


----------



## Doris68 (29 October 2009)

What an awful thing to happen.  I am really pleased that the officers weren't badly injured and hope that both horses make a full recovery.

Dogs can be very dangerous when they have owners who are so irresponsible and have no control over them.


----------



## wendyII (29 October 2009)

nether did I were they drafted in?


----------



## jules89 (30 October 2009)

This is happening far too often.


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
This is happening far too often. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I agree.  I was told of another incident where a police horse was attacked by a dog, in this case the horse kicked and killed the dog, not blaming the horse, people should keep their dogs under control.  Glad to hear the officers are okay and horses will recover in this instance.  However I wonder if it will affect their jobs as police horses, they could hardly be blamed for being jumpy round dogs in the future


----------



## joy (30 October 2009)

Good vibes to all concerned.
I had an Alsation set on me and my horse, good mare gave it a real kick, but its no joke.


----------



## granny1 (30 October 2009)

Maybe some of you would now think seriously about signing the petition regarding dogs on leads. Here is the link. 
http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/dogsalwaysonlead/

This petition was created by a friend of mine after her daughter had been attacked whilst walking on a bridleway.  The owner of the dog didn't even have a lead. Dread to think what would have happened if she had been on her pony.  If it can happen to police it can happen to any of us.


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 October 2009)

Sorry granny, still not going to sign.  You can't make a blanket rule because of a few incidents, if you worked on that principle would you ban all woman from working in childrens nurseries following the recent abuse case .


----------



## ladyt25 (30 October 2009)

I agree MurphysMinder, I don't see why responsible dog owners should be penalised because of a few irresponsible ones out there.


----------



## harkback (30 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry granny, still not going to sign.  You can't make a blanket rule because of a few incidents, if you worked on that principle would you ban all woman from working in childrens nurseries following the recent abuse case . 

[/ QUOTE ]

You cannot possibly relate a paedophile case to keeping dogs on the leash?  

Few incidents???  Good grief where have you been hiding all these years.


----------



## FigJam (30 October 2009)

Poor officers and horses. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've had this a few times- including one instance where the dog walker was out on foot with a child on pony, you'd think of all folk they'd know better!- while hacking out.  People see you and either don't bother to even attempt to call their dog to heel or don't have the control to make it happen.

I'm lucky that my horse is ok with them, as I've had dogs dancing around her feet on more than one occasion. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I'd feel awful if something happened to the dog but it should never have been in that situation.  What can you do when it happens?  Try to trot away and they just chase you even faster.

PS- dog owner who was out on foot with pony, her dog was actually jumping up at my horses back legs and I didn't even get a sorry from her.


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 October 2009)

I'm not disputing it happens,  although in 50 + years of riding has never happened to me, guess I am just lucky.  Neither have my dogs ever chased horses that I have met when out walking. However, it is totally unrealistic to expect dogs to never be let off the lead.  That is going to lead to far more problems with over excited dogs that never get to stretch their legs.  I know H &amp; H are trying to compile statistics about dog attacks on horses, will be interesting to see just how many times it has happened, compared to how many dogs there are in the country.


----------



## DuckToller (30 October 2009)

Very glad to hear both horses and riders are going to be ok. 

We all think these things will never happen, then my daughter went out for a hack with 3 friends, staffy type dog attacked one pony, child fell off, pony bolted, my daughter chased loose pony on her cob, only to find dog in middle of the road (couldn't keep up with fit jumping pony), so dog attacked her cob instead.  

Cob kicked like hell, slammed dog up against a van, but dog still kept coming back and eventually cob turned round and bashed it over the head with his soup plate hooves.  Owner appeared, shoved somewhat dazed dog in the back of a car and drove off! (No-one got the number plate sadly.)

Cue £300 vet bill, one pony no longer hackable, one cob now very dodgy around all dogs, and four girls terrified of riding in our local bridlepath through the woods because they have been chased by other dogs since the incident.  

I think if people realised they were liable for their dog's actions,  they might think twice before letting an untrained or aggressive dog off the lead.


----------



## Nickijem (30 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry granny, still not going to sign.  You can't make a blanket rule because of a few incidents, if you worked on that principle would you ban all woman from working in childrens nurseries following the recent abuse case . 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with you MM on this one.  If people are too irresponsible to train their dogs they will be the ones flouting the law while the beautifully trained dogs are walking about on leads.
Sorry but my dogs and my friends dogs are always under control - they never chase sheep and wouldn't ever chase a horse, they shouldn't suffer because of some irresponsible twots!!

That said - sympathy to the riders involved in this awful incident and I hope the horses make a full recovery.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (30 October 2009)

Prissypaws - so glad you are both ok and the neds are recovering x


----------



## Jo C (30 October 2009)

I too have been attacked by a doberman whilst out hacking, fortunately my horse gave it a few good kicks but it was absolutely terrifying. In my case the walker could not get it back on the lead and it must have come after me about 4 times. I am now very wary of riding near loose dogs and so is the horse.


----------



## Joeb21 (3 November 2009)

About 20 years ago a dog chased our horses while out riding, the dog owner had no recall on his dog and the dog kept biting the heels of my friends horse as he bolted across the field,The sad thing was that there was a blind bend  and the horse knocked down a 9 year old girl who was riding her bike and killed her out right! The dog owner then denied that he owned the dog! The dog was pts and the said owner was taken to court as he lied about the dog being his.


----------



## lily1 (4 November 2009)

Good to hear that the horses are recovering prissypaws &amp; that you and your collegue are ok.


----------

